# Oh.dear.god.how did this happen? My hair is dryer than the Sahara Desert!



## Hawkeye (Feb 21, 2007)

Well let me back up before I go on.

Three weeks ago I noticed something about my hair. It was getting very tangly. Well that's no big deal. And then I started touching my hair (you know moving it out of my face) and it felt-weird. Very weird. Like running my hands through straw. 

I'm not a hair person. I honestly don't care that much about hair. So I asked my best friend if I could touch her hair and it was so nice and silky and my hair felt horrible. 

So when I was taking a shower one morning I noticed bits and peices of my hair breaking off. 

So I went to go get some moisturizing treatments and moisturizing shampoo and conditioners and for a week I've tried this. And still my hair is straw. It's nothing but straw. It's so gross to touch. 

So I called my stylist and she said OK come on in let me see. So she gave me some more stuff that was supposed to help my hair. Nothing. No improvement. It gets worse.

So I called my Doctor they give me some stuff to use. Again, no improvement.

I'm at a loss. What can I do to get my hair nice. At this point I don't want it to be silky smooth I just want it to not be nearly as dry. HELP! I'm at my wits end!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh nooo. Doesn't moisture come from within? Are you drinking your daily 8 and getting all your vitamin and nutrient needs met? I feel like everything else is just a coverup/quick fix that leaves an affect basically. 

However, I honestly don't have any proof. I was just in the same boat as you about 2 years ago and I started taking a daily hair nails skin supplement, eating better and drinking lots of water and taking care of my hair's basic needs- I bought a sun protectant for my hair and I'm careful with all those hot tools... and my hair, amongst other things, are in much better condition.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Kali-
Yes, I'm a health nut! That's what baffles me the most! I drink a minimum gallon of water a day, then I drink milk, I drink a nuwati tea for antioxidants, a nuwati tea for bone tissue (facelift in a bottle!) and about a ton of herbs that are incredible. My daily food plan is nothing but fruits, veggies, nuts, fish.  But my hair is bone dry.

I just don't get it!


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 21, 2007)

do you use any styling products or style your hair with heat? dyed it recently? is your water hard or soft? it could also just be your hair is changing. i know my hair just started to go straight for no reason at all (it's been curly all my life)


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 21, 2007)

I usually let my hair air dry with no products whatsoever. And I usually pull it up in a ponytail. The last time I dyed my hair was about a year ago. My water isn't hard or soft. 

I just don't know what's going on with it


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hair drying out and breaking off is a sign of hypothyroidism. Is your skin dry as well? How's your weight? I'd get your thyroid levels checked.


----------



## aeni (Feb 21, 2007)

I agree.  This sounds like something more than common dryness since NOTHING is working for you.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll get my thyroid checked. I have an appointment for it next week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks ladies. I have severe eczema and my weight is normal. It just baffles me to no end


----------



## Shawna (Feb 21, 2007)

My hair did exactly the same thing a few months after giving birth.  It was just from the hormones being crazy.  Have you started any birth control or something that would make your hormones weird?  I was also checked for thyroid at that time,  but it came back normal.  Once I went back on the pill and my hormone levels, well,  levelled out, my hair was fine.  Ok,  not quite fine because I have a bald spot that never grew back,  but whatever.  I just do the Donald


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_Hi Kali-
Yes, I'm a health nut! That's what baffles me the most! I drink a minimum gallon of water a day, then I drink milk, I drink a nuwati tea for antioxidants, a nuwati tea for bone tissue (facelift in a bottle!) and about a ton of herbs that are incredible. My daily food plan is nothing but fruits, veggies, nuts, fish.  But my hair is bone dry.

I just don't get it!_

 

wowser, more than I do... but I guess maybe that's why it worked for me... it was what _I_ was missing.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Feb 22, 2007)

I had my haircut today & this is what the stylist told me. He said that if you take hot showers when you rinse your conditioner out that its basically like wiping off skin moisturizer b4 it has a chance to soak in. Cold water seals the cuticle keeping moisture in.


----------



## faifai (Feb 23, 2007)

Ooo, I honestly have no idea why these other things aren't working for you! You sound like you have really healthy habits in general and so your hair ought to be perfectly healthy as well! I would also look at anything that you might've changed recently - new vitamins? water? have you recently stopped doing anything you used to do? are you on drugs like accutane (notorious for sucking you dry of any natural oils all over) or BC?

Whatever it is, I hope your dr. can get it cleared up. It might be a sign of something else more serious. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 24, 2007)

Is it your entire head that is severely dry, or just the ends? Maybe it's time to trim? I usually get dry like that too...it's impossible to control the ends without putting in an superrrr moisturizing conditioner...It can be the result of numerous factors: the weather, diet, products, how you cleanse...Have you switched shampoos? Maybe you recently decided to try a nw brand or something and it totally damaged your hair....It can take a while to repair (like 2 weeks) but theres hope!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_I had my haircut today & this is what the stylist told me. He said that if you take hot showers when you rinse your conditioner out that its basically like wiping off skin moisturizer b4 it has a chance to soak in. Cold water seals the cuticle keeping moisture in._

 
Oh no I take hot showers! maybe thats why my hair is so dry haha. But I hate cold water I wonder if warm water is okay.  Well I hope everything is all right I have no idea what could cause your hair to change dramatically like that.  Hopefully you will find out soon and get your hair back to normal.


----------



## Leopardskinny (Feb 24, 2007)

If you maybe want to try a hydrating treatment, try this- it always works on my dry, curly hair.

1. get some olive oil.
2. Heat enough to cover hair in pan.
3. the oil should be warmed, NOT hot. You should be able to put your finger in it okay.
4. Apply oil to parched hair.
5. Wrap in towel and leave as long as you want to.
6. Shampoo and condition as normal- make sure you shampoo all the oil out!

Hope this helps as a quick fix.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 28, 2007)

Hum, what about what you are using on your hair? Any alcohol based products? A fan of the hair spray? Maybe try sleeping on a satin pillow?


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm not using anything on my hair - that is alchol based. And the problem is my scalp and my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(answering many questions at once!) 

I tried the hot olive oil trick and that didn't help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




seriously nothing is helping my poor hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a thyroid test done and they are thinking it is going to come back normal. Lets hope so


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't know if you've said already, but what products are you using? You said your stylist recommended shampoo, conditioner, and treatments?


----------



## leenabutt (Mar 18, 2007)

Did you try massaging oil into your hair and scalp? My mom would put it in my hair and it made my hair stronger and shinier. Massage it in once a day (not just your scalp--your hair too) and just clip it up loosely. Rinse it out when you take a shower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can sleep on it too. Just put an old towel on your pillow so it doesn't mess up your pillowcase 

I hope that works. I'd say to try it for at least 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 19, 2007)

Well my thyroid is clear. YAY

But that still does not solve my problem. I've tried EVERYTHING. EVERYTHING. 

So now I'm going to try this Ojon stuff. I've been using some protien on my hair to see if that works but it doesn't. I'll try the ojon and if that doesn't work, I'll just have to live with yucky hair


----------



## faifai (Mar 21, 2007)

Have you tried taking a hair supplement vitamin like Biotin, and also Vit. E capsules? They really work wonders for me.

Also have you tried going on makeupalley.com and searching for hair treatments? There are tons and tons of them and one of the deep conditioning treatments may help you out. Searching for terms like "oil," "deep," "mask," "masque," etc. will help narrow it down.


----------



## AbercrombieBabe (Mar 21, 2007)

My hair was like this last year and I tried everything to fix it-- the only thing that would work is a mayonaise mask. Its incredibly gross but mayo is so full of moisturizing fat and everything that it made my hair smooth and shiny. You just saturate dry hair in mayo and let it sit about a half hour, wash rinse and style as usual. I was skeptical but it really did wonders for my hair, now I repeat every week


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 22, 2007)

oooh I couldn't do the Mayo mask. that would make me vomit to no end


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 22, 2007)

Lush's Hsuan Wen Hue hair mask works wonders, it's about $15 CAD and you can get a sample in store to try before you buy.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 23, 2007)

You can also try K-Pak intense hydrating treatment by Joico works really good.. Also might want to try their deep penetrating reconstructor


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 24, 2007)

At what point of the shaft is the hair breaking? Mid, ends, roots? Is the entire length of the hair dry?  You mentioned eczema...  how's your scalp? Pics?

Anything you do internally will only help hair that's growing, the hair that's on your head and is dry will stay relativly dry.  Masks and such are temporary.  I wash in HOT water, and I don't have a probem with dryness, but if your hair is already dry, keeping the water cooler can't hurt. 

I recommend conditioner washing (CO washing).  You can google it; it's cheap, it works (even on oily heads, but especially the dry ones) and I would rec that you wash with a light or clarifying conditioner and then condition with a heavier, moisturizing one.  Not a reconstructor, the protiens just make hair drier and more brittle.  If you are scared of just using a cheap conditioner and want something actually made for the purpose of cleansing, look up WEN by Chaz Dean. But sauve is cheaper and works just fine.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 24, 2007)

Quote:

  At what point of the shaft is the hair breaking? Mid, ends, roots? Is the entire length of the hair dry? You mentioned eczema... how's your scalp? Pics?  
 
The shaft itself is breaking about the middle (I have about shoulderlength hair). The scalp is horrible. I didn't notice it until maybe a few days after this post but I started scratching my head and flakes came off. (Sooo gross I know). No pics, my camera phone is busted


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 24, 2007)

NP.  If the breakage is mid shaft, it sounds like some sort of new stress is happening.  Since it's not at the ends, it doesn't sound like just dead dry hair and split ends.  Since it's not at the root, it doesn't sound like some new health crisis. Do you pull your hair up?  could it be from a hairtie?? As for the flakes and scalp... Is your scalp dry too?  Are the flakes light and dry, or oily?  My rec for co washing still stands, and also a visit to a derm or a at least a doc and a refferal to a derm.  Just to rule out health probs, etc.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 24, 2007)

Actually yes, I always wear my hair up in a ponytail. I don't like the feel of it on my neck but I look horrible with short hair (go figure right?) LOL

ANYWAY- I've already visited the Doctor, the Derm and nobody can figure out what's going on. The scalp on the back and top of my head it's dry and flakey on the sides of my head its oily and flakey

The gross part is I can literally pull off "sheets" of skin off my scalp (OK that was just disgusting but sorry ladies)

P.S. I'm going to look into this co washing stuff.


----------



## msmack (Mar 25, 2007)

The 'CO' washing technique is very effective for my mom. She has very (i mean very) dry hair and scalp. She maybe washes her hair once a month with shampoo. She massages the conditioner onto her scalp and then focuses on the ends. She covers her head in conditioner and then places a produce bag (yah... the veggie bags...glamourous, I know! I use 'em when i color too, perfect size and stretches right over my head!) on her head and wraps a towel on there for about 10 min. Rinse REALLY well. Blot dry. My mom has really curly hair (SPIRALS! Why didn't I get them!?) and this technique had really increases the form in her curls. They look amazing! I hope you figure out what is wrong with your hair, Hawkeye, this can't be ANY fun for you. Perhaps as a short term solution you could try that Biosilk stuff... atleast your hair can feel smooth...


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 25, 2007)

Ah, we may be getting somewhere!  Try something other that the ponytail, seriously.  I think you gots some breakage going on. Or do it looser, at least.  Pantyhose/tights works really well and is less stressful on your hair (buy a cheap pair and snip off rings of it).  Sorry to hear the derm couldn't pinpoint it.  I am oily/flakey, and after a few rounds of swabs and a couple different meds we have laded on one pill, and the co washing helps bunches.  I don't use the produce bag, I just pin it up while I do the rest of my shower.  I also massage my scalp A LOT with one of those massagers at Sally's.  BTW, where do you live?  And have you tried more holistic practioners?  (I'm sorry I seem so nosey abt this; but because of my own 5 year rampaging scalp probs, I am a bit scalp obsessed)


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 25, 2007)

I have tried just about anything you can mention (except the CO thing)

I live in GA near ATL


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 25, 2007)

GA... so it's probably not dry weather causing your problems (ha ha).  Did the derm give up?  Try the mayo mask, really.  There are also some treatments you can do  with olive oil, or honey and egg...  They'll all rinse out I promise. Google or search long hair boards for recipes.


----------



## Starr1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_Hi Kali-
Yes, I'm a health nut! That's what baffles me the most! I drink a minimum gallon of water a day, then I drink milk, I drink a nuwati tea for antioxidants, a nuwati tea for bone tissue (facelift in a bottle!) and about a ton of herbs that are incredible. My daily food plan is nothing but fruits, veggies, nuts, fish. But my hair is bone dry.

I just don't get it!_

 

It's obvious that you have a good diet, but I'm wondering if your eating enough protein internally (it's essential to hair structure). Instead of using a band to put your hair up, try a clip or barrette, something that will hold the hair looser. Don't shampoo every day, only about once every 7-10 days if you have dry hair. And don't forget to sterilize your combs, brushes, and anything else that comes in contact with your hair, because scalp infections can be contagious and you could be re-infecting yourself over and over again. 

And as far as the ezcema- moisturize 2-4 times a day. My daughter has it and that's what her derm recommended. We use baby aveno and that keeps it in check.


----------

